# Pebbles, my 2 week mini filly



## CheyAut (Nov 26, 2008)

Took these with my cell phone this morning 








































































She finally went and said hello to big brother Shakespeare. Best I could do before he decided running around was more fun, too bad his head isn't in it!


----------



## ivorygold1195 (May 27, 2009)

Aw she is soooooo adorable!!!!!!


----------



## themacpack (Jul 16, 2009)

She is too cute!


----------



## PalominoStarsky (Dec 18, 2008)

She looks like she is quite spunky. Very cute!


----------



## CheyAut (Nov 26, 2008)

Thanks!


----------



## Gidji (Dec 19, 2008)

Aww, I don't really like mini's but she is adorable. I love her face, its so cute and happy.


----------



## RoCru (Jul 19, 2009)

She is way too cute!


----------



## IheartPheobe (Feb 15, 2009)

She's SO adorable! And Shakespeare got so BIG!


----------



## crimson88 (Aug 29, 2009)

Shes very nice looking! AND LEGGY! Nice big eye too...is she going to be a B size?


----------



## CheyAut (Nov 26, 2008)

Thanks guys! 
Her sire and dam are both 33", so I don't think she'll go over (plus she's tiny!) Shakespeare on the other hand, DEFINATELY lol! (but his mom is 37")


I thought I'd mention, since it was brought up on other boards, that's not their turnout. Turnout was waaaay to slippery due to lots of rain the night before, so I let her run up and down the barn isle. One side has stalls, the other a goat pen on one spot, and trees/bushes in the rest. We were cleaning up the yard ect and piled stuff in an open area. The ladder is "attached" to a tree and will NOT move, it is there to support wires for the barn cams and lights.


----------



## mls (Nov 28, 2006)

CheyAut said:


> I thought I'd mention, since it was brought up on other boards, that's not their turnout. Turnout was waaaay to slippery due to lots of rain the night before, so I let her run up and down the barn isle. One side has stalls, the other a goat pen on one spot, and trees/bushes in the rest. We were cleaning up the yard ect and piled stuff in an open area. The ladder is "attached" to a tree and will NOT move, it is there to support wires for the barn cams and lights.


Thank you. I really wanted to say something out of concern but didn't want to come across wrong.


----------



## ChevyPrincess (Aug 27, 2009)

She is so adorable! So tiny!!! I love it!!!


----------



## Honeysuga (Sep 1, 2009)

First of all :shock::shock:AWWWWWWWWWW!!! sorry i had to gush. 
She is a doll she looks like a fiery little girl even at 2 weeks!


----------

